# Kazimierz



## futuromadrileño

Hello all,

I was wondering if the classic Polish name Kazimierz was still popular today - do many youth have it?
Also, what are the typical nicknames for it? Kazik? Kaziu?

Dziękuje!
futuromadrileño


----------



## dreamlike

I'm not acquainted with a single person whose name's "Kazimierz", it strikes me as a bit obsolete. Nicknames would be Kazik, Kazio, Kaziu, those are the most common.


----------



## futuromadrileño

Thanks, I suspected as much.


----------



## majlo

It doesn't even fall to the old-fashioned group of first names which are now becoming popular anew. I don't know any Kazimierz either.


----------



## BezierCurve

I knew two guys named Kazimierz, both died a few years ago. There is however still at least one, Kazik, aged 49, an artist well known, I believe, to most of us on this forum...

PS. ... and our ex-PM, Marcinkiewicz, is another example.


----------



## LilianaB

Most of modern Polish male names may be distributed between Marcin and Lukasz, I think. I do not know this for sure. This is my impression only, so do not blame me. OT.


----------



## majlo

Marcin and Łukasz are by far more popular than Kazimierz.

If we're to think outside the scope of people we know, I'd add the film character Kazimierz Pawlak, preferably with the eternal pronunciation [kaźmiesz].  I'm sure we all know him.


----------



## Thomas1

Funny, I heard [kaźmisz].


----------



## majlo

Plausible. I heard [kaźmiesz] but I haven't seen it in quite a while.


----------

